# does the easy root wipe the phone



## TDRaul (Jun 10, 2011)

My wife just got a charge and I want to root it. I am used to HTC and Motorola, but haven't used Odin before. I am assuming it will but I just wanted to check. Will using the easy root method from XDA wipe the phone?


----------

